# Critique on 3month old Nigerian doeling



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

This Jan, tell me what ya think !  Oh, and the reason she looks like a Lamancha is because her ears got frostbit when she was born 
These aren't really good pics I know but I'll get some more


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Bring her back in 2-3 years, and I'll tell you what I think. She's young yet.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ok, I figured but ah well haha.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

But, I can say she has good depth at the point of elbow, nice legs, has good length in the cannon bones, her face is nice, strong topline.... that's about all I look at in kids


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ok, that helps a lot Thanks Emma!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Emma nailed it  chamoisee is my favorite coat pattern.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys  I just wish she had her ears! Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

No ears doesn't mean she won't be a fantastic doe  I have a feeling that a lot breeders will have frostbitten ears, it was a wicked winter.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, it was like -10 when she was born...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It was awful. The one year I decided to breed for early kids and its -40!!! But I learned a lot!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, and of course I wasn't there! I'm just glad she didn't freeze to death !


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

As much as I personally would love too, you can't live in the barn.


----------



## SaraAnn (Apr 30, 2014)

*Help!! *

Ok so we had this goat show up last night. We have never had a goat before. Daughter has raised pigs for 4-h so this is something new. I am thinking it got out during the storms. It doesnt seem to be very old and is very gentle


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like a pygmy/Nigerian mix. Probably at least a year old. If his doesn't have testicles he is a whether and probably a pet. If he does have testicles be warned of being urinated on.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He also appears to have scrapie tags. You van call the USDA and fi d out where he belongs.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

SaraAnn said:


> Ok so we had this goat show up last night. We have never had a goat before. Daughter has raised pigs for 4-h so this is something new. I am thinking it got out during the storms. It doesnt seem to be very old and is very gentle


He's a cutie 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Scrapies will only tell you where he originated from not where he belongs now but it could be a start. I would call vets and put an ad up.


----------

